# Trane XV80 Destroys Multiple Igniters



## hvac-colo (Nov 11, 2012)

Trane XV80 installed 10/03 - replaced HSI 2/12/12 w compatible WR 768A-15, failed 2-3 weeks later & replaced with a 2nd igniter. Zero issues until yesterday, 11/10/12 - Complaint - NO Heat, furnace continues running, pushing cold air... Installed (3rd) igniter, system fired up with no issues. Courtesy call this am & system working fine.

Can someone offer next step(s) to help resolve permanently? :whistling2:

Thanks!


----------

